

A Simple, Portable, Inexpensive Standing Desk Solution - wyclif
http://lifehacker.com/5928335/a-simple-portable-inexpensive-standing-desk-solution

======
bluetidepro
Check out <http://www.ikeahackers.net/> for a lot of cool ideas like this one.

